# [Solved] X si blocca occupando la CPU

## Luc484

Salve a tutti. Sono mesi e mesi che ho questo problema e non ho ancora trovato una soluzione. Ho provato dovunque ma nulla, purtroppo è un problema un po' complicato da debuggare e quindi è difficile trovare una soluzione. Magari però voi potete darmi qualche dritta comunque, non si sa mai. Il mio sistema è up 24 al giorno. Sempre con X caricato. Da parecchi mesi a questa parte, ha cominciato a mostrare questo problema: ogni tanto, con periodi di tempo variabili, il processo X porta all'occupazione completa della CPU per un periodo di tempo non limitato. Tipo loop infinito diciamo. Fortunatamente la soluzione al problema non è poi così complessa, do un kill di X e lo faccio ripartire. Però è molto scomodo, e poi spesso mi manda la CPU al 100% per giorni prima che me ne accorga, cosa non so quanto sana, mi rallenta eventuali compilazioni e... beh, il pc è in camera, ed io ci dormo pure qui dentro... fa caldo già di suo ragazzi, da morire  :Smile:  e continuando così penso aumenti la dispersione di calore, no? Non usando il pc direttamente, neanche mi accorgo subito che parte il problema. Mica qualcuno ha avuto lo stesso problema per caso? Ho controllato parecchie cose, ho fatto downgrade di parecchi pacchetti che ora non ricordo neanche più, son passati mesi, mai nulla. Non mi riesce di capire quale sia il problema. C'è qualche cosa che posso fare per capirlo per caso? Ho sperato che aspettando magari, il pacchetto incriminato sarebbe stato corretto, ma dopo parecchi mesi sono ancora qui con lo stesso problema e pare proprio che sia l'unico.

Grazie per qualsiasi tentativo.Last edited by Luc484 on Tue Sep 18, 2007 12:29 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## masterbrian

Ciao,

intanto sarebbe utile qualche info:

ke kernel hai, ke sk video hai, che cpu hai, se usi un arch stable o meno... versioni dei driver video e di X, magari anche la configurazione di X e un dmesg prima dopo e durante un problema aiuterebbero.  :Smile: 

----------

## Luc484

Certo, allora cerco di darti tutte le informazioni che mi hai chiesto.

Versione del kernel

```
cluca luca # uname -r

2.6.18-gentoo-r3
```

Scheda video è una ATI Radeon 7000, ed i driver sono x11-drm 20070314. La CPU è un AMD 2,8GHz. Utilizzo poi xorg-x11 versione 7.2. In make.conf ho impostato x86, ma parecchi pacchetti sono ~x86. Comunque ti do anche questo, tipo riassunto:

```
cluca luca # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.3.4 (default-linux/x86/2007.0/desktop, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.5-r4, 2.6.18-gentoo-r3 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.18-gentoo-r3 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2800+

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.9

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 12 Aug 2007 10:00:01 +0000

distcc 2.18.3 i686-pc-linux-gnu (protocols 1 and 2) (default port 3632) [disabled]

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.33-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5-r3, 2.4.4-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.23b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.21

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.osuosl.org/ http://gentoo.arcticnetwork.ca/"

LANG="en_US.utf8"

LC_ALL="en_US.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="en it"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X accessibility acpi addbookmarks aiglx alias alsa amr arts asf authdaemond autoreplace berkdb bitmap-fonts bluetooth branding cairo cdr cli connectionstatus contactnotes cracklib crypt cups dbus dri dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd evo fam fasttrack ffmpeg firefox fortran gadu gcj gd gdbm gif gimp gpm groupwise gstreamer gtk hal highlight history iconv ipv6 irc isdnlog jingle jpeg kde kerberos ldap mad midi mikmod mp3 mpeg mudflap musicbrainz ncurses netmeeting nls nowlistening nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg opengl openmp oss pam pango pcre pdf perl pic png ppds pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection samba sametime sasl scanner sdk sdl server session sms spell spl ssl statistics svg tcpd texteffect threadsafe tiff translator truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode usb utempter v4l vorbis webpresence win32codecs winpopup x86 xml xorg xv xvid yahoo zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en it" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

Configurazione di X intendi xorg.conf suppongo no? Mi scuso se il post diventa molto lungo, ma ci sono tutti i commenti originali:

```
Section "Extensions"

        Option         "Composite"   "Enable"

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load   "vnc"

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

    Load       "glx"

    Load       "dri"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    ModulePath "/usr/lib/modules/extensions"

    ModulePath "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "kbd"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc101"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "it"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "IMPS/2"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/misc/psaux"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"  "4 5"

    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier     "HANNS.GHU196D"

   Option      "DPMS"      "true"

   HorizSync   80

   VertRefresh 75

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier   "Standard VGA"

    VendorName   "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

    Driver     "vga"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "ATI7000"

    Driver      "radeon"

    Option "InternalAGPGART" "no"

    Option      "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "ATI7000"

    Monitor     "HANNS.GHU196D"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "Simple Layout"

    Option         "BlankTime"         "10"

    Option         "AIGLX" "true"

    Screen "Screen 1"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Mode 0666

EndSection
```

Qui viene il complesso. Purtroppo il problema parte ogni qualche giorno di media, quindi per darti quegli output devo aspettare che si ripresenti il problema. Intanto riporto il dmesg che ho adesso, ho dovuto killare X appena un'oretta fa penso, e da quel momento non ho più ricaricato X perché sto ricompilando openoffice, non so se possa essere utile:

```
cluca luca # dmesg

ter generic identify, caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: After all inits, caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000420 00000000 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2800+ stepping 00

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xf9d60, last bus=1

PCI: Using configuration type 1

Setting up standard PCI resources

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

SCSI subsystem initialized

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Probing PCI hardware

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI quirk: region 4000-407f claimed by vt8235 PM

PCI quirk: region 5000-500f claimed by vt8235 SMB

Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

PCI: Using IRQ router default [1106/3189] at 0000:00:00.0

Bluetooth: Core ver 2.10

NET: Registered protocol family 31

Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized

Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  IO window: c000-cfff

  MEM window: e0000000-e1ffffff

  PREFETCH window: d8000000-dfffffff

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

Machine check exception polling timer started.

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

SGI XFS with large block numbers, no debug enabled

Initializing Cryptographic API

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered (default)

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

Non-volatile memory driver v1.2

initialized device: /dev/synth, node ( MAJOR 10, MINOR 25 )

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected VIA KT400/KT400A/KT600 chipset

agpgart: AGP aperture is 128M @ 0xd0000000

vesafb: ATI Technologies Inc., R100, 01.00 (OEM: ATI RADEON VE)

vesafb: VBE version: 2.0

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:5490

vesafb: pmi: set display start = c00c5524, set palette = c00c5570

vesafb: pmi: ports = c010 c016 c054 c038 c03c c05c c000 c004 c0b0 c0b2 c0b4 

vesafb: no monitor limits have been set

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: VBE state buffer size cannot be determined (eax: 0x0)

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 80x30

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xd8000000, mapped to 0xf0880000, using 10240k, total 65536k

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

serial8250: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

PNP: No PS/2 controller found. Probing ports directly.

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

VP_IDE: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:11.1

PCI: VIA IRQ fixup for 0000:00:11.1, from 255 to 0

VP_IDE: chipset revision 6

VP_IDE: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

VP_IDE: VIA vt8235 (rev 00) IDE UDMA133 controller on pci0000:00:11.1

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xe400-0xe407, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xe408-0xe40f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

Probing IDE interface ide0...

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input0

hda: Maxtor 6Y080L0, ATA DISK drive

hdb: WDC WD1600JB-00GVA0, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: ASUS CD-S500/A, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdd: HL-DT-ST GCE-8320B, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 160086528 sectors (81964 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(133)

hda: cache flushes supported

 hda: hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4

hdb: max request size: 512KiB

hdb: 312581808 sectors (160041 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=19457/255/63, UDMA(100)

hdb: cache flushes supported

 hdb: hdb1 hdb2

hdc: ATAPI 50X CD-ROM drive, 128kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

hdd: ATAPI 40X CD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 8192kB Cache, DMA

ide-floppy driver 0.99.newide

st: Version 20050830, fixed bufsize 32768, s/g segs 256

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: irq 10, io mem 0xe2001000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2005 April 22 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: irq 12, io base 0x0000d800

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: irq 11, io base 0x0000dc00

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: irq 11, io base 0x0000e000

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb 2-1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 2-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usbcore: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

input: Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse as /class/input/input1

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:10.0-1

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

Bluetooth: HCI UART driver ver 2.2

Bluetooth: HCI H4 protocol initialized

Bluetooth: HCI BCSP protocol initialized

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.12rc1 (Thu Jun 22 13:55:50 2006 UTC).

ALSA device list:

  No soundcards found.

TCP bic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Using IPI Shortcut mode

Time: tsc clocksource has been installed.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 144k freed

ne2k-pci.c:v1.03 9/22/2003 D. Becker/P. Gortmaker

  http://www.scyld.com/network/ne2k-pci.html

eth0: RealTek RTL-8029 found at 0xd400, IRQ 10, 00:40:33:53:DC:88.

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.27

eth1: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xf0822000, 00:20:ed:65:88:68, IRQ 11

eth1:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8100B/8139D'

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:11.5 to 64

EXT3 FS on hda1, internal journal

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on hda4, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on hdb1, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on hdb2, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Adding 500464k swap on /dev/hda3.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:500464k

it87: Found IT8705F chip at 0x290, revision 2

it87-isa 9191-0290: Detected broken BIOS defaults, disabling PWM interface

eth1: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

CSLIP: code copyright 1989 Regents of the University of California

PPP generic driver version 2.4.2

NET: Registered protocol family 24

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

ip_conntrack version 2.4 (6143 buckets, 49144 max) - 208 bytes per conntrack

[drm] Initialized drm 1.0.1 20051102

PCI: Unable to reserve mem region #1:8000000@d8000000 for device 0000:01:00.0

[drm] Initialized radeon 1.25.0 20060524 on minor 0: 

[drm] Used old pci detect: framebuffer loaded

mtrr: 0xd8000000,0x8000000 overlaps existing 0xd8000000,0x4000000

mtrr: 0xd8000000,0x8000000 overlaps existing 0xd8000000,0x4000000

mtrr: 0xd8000000,0x8000000 overlaps existing 0xd8000000,0x4000000

agpgart: Found an AGP 2.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 1x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 1x mode

[drm] Setting GART location based on new memory map

[drm] writeback test succeeded in 1 usecs

agpgart: Found an AGP 2.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 1x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 1x mode

spurious 8259A interrupt: IRQ7.

agpgart: Found an AGP 2.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 1x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 1x mode

usb 1-6: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

usb 1-6: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

scsi0 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 3

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

  Vendor: Toshiba   Model: USB 2.0 Ext. HDD  Rev: 1.21

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 00

SCSI device sda: 488397168 512-byte hdwr sectors (250059 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 0b 00 00 08

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

SCSI device sda: 488397168 512-byte hdwr sectors (250059 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 0b 00 00 08

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

 sda: sda1

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sda

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

usb-storage: device scan complete

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs warning: maximal mount count reached, running e2fsck is recommended

EXT3 FS on sda1, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

agpgart: Found an AGP 2.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 1x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 1x mode

usb 1-6: USB disconnect, address 3

agpgart: Found an AGP 2.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 1x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 1x mode

scsi 0:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device

Buffer I/O error on device sda1, logical block 1560

lost page write due to I/O error on sda1

scsi 0:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device

Buffer I/O error on device sda1, logical block 1560

lost page write due to I/O error on sda1

scsi 0:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device

Buffer I/O error on device sda1, logical block 1560

lost page write due to I/O error on sda1

scsi 0:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device

Buffer I/O error on device sda1, logical block 1560

lost page write due to I/O error on sda1

scsi 0:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device

Buffer I/O error on device sda1, logical block 0

lost page write due to I/O error on sda1

usb 1-6: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4

usb 1-6: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

scsi1 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 4

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

usb 1-6: USB disconnect, address 4

agpgart: Found an AGP 2.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 1x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 1x mode

MCE: The hardware reports a non fatal, correctable incident occurred on CPU 0.

Bank 2: 940040000000017a

agpgart: Found an AGP 2.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 1x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 1x mode

usb 1-6: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 5

usb 1-6: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

scsi2 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 5

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

  Vendor: Toshiba   Model: USB 2.0 Ext. HDD  Rev: 1.21

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 00

SCSI device sda: 488397168 512-byte hdwr sectors (250059 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 0b 00 00 08

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

SCSI device sda: 488397168 512-byte hdwr sectors (250059 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 0b 00 00 08

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

 sda: sda1

sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sda

sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

usb-storage: device scan complete

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs warning: maximal mount count reached, running e2fsck is recommended

EXT3 FS on sda1, internal journal

EXT3-fs: recovery complete.

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

agpgart: Found an AGP 2.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 1x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 1x mode

agpgart: Found an AGP 2.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 1x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 1x mode

agpgart: Found an AGP 2.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 1x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 1x mode

mtrr: 0xd8000000,0x8000000 overlaps existing 0xd8000000,0x4000000

mtrr: 0xd8000000,0x8000000 overlaps existing 0xd8000000,0x4000000

mtrr: 0xd8000000,0x8000000 overlaps existing 0xd8000000,0x4000000

agpgart: Found an AGP 2.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 1x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 1x mode

[drm] Setting GART location based on new memory map

[drm] writeback test succeeded in 1 usecs

agpgart: Found an AGP 2.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 1x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 1x mode

usb 1-6: USB disconnect, address 5

agpgart: Found an AGP 2.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 1x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 1x mode

mtrr: 0xd8000000,0x8000000 overlaps existing 0xd8000000,0x4000000

mtrr: 0xd8000000,0x8000000 overlaps existing 0xd8000000,0x4000000

mtrr: 0xd8000000,0x8000000 overlaps existing 0xd8000000,0x4000000

agpgart: Found an AGP 2.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 1x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 1x mode

[drm] Setting GART location based on new memory map

[drm] writeback test succeeded in 1 usecs?
```

Appena riesco a riprodurre il problema ti procuro il dmesg durante. Grazie per la risposta!Last edited by Luc484 on Fri Aug 17, 2007 2:14 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## masterbrian

Hai notato se il problema si presenta solo quando la macchina e' sotto sforzo?

----------

## Kernel78

Giusto per rendere un po' meno kilometrico il post potresti togliere i commenti dalla configurazione di X ?

Puoi usare il comando che ho nella firma.

----------

## Luc484

 *masterbrian wrote:*   

> Hai notato se il problema si presenta solo quando la macchina e' sotto sforzo?

 

La macchina non viene quasi mai portata al 100% se non per le compilazioni. E mi pare che si sia sempre bloccata anche quando non faceva nulla di che. Però forse forse mi fai venire il dubbio... nel senso che ora sto cercando di risolvere il famoso problema con expat, e sto compilando di continuo, ed effettivamente si è bloccata 2 volte in 2 giorni, ed in particolare proprio stanotte che stava ricompilando openoffice. Potrebbe essere. Sai cosa, adesso ricompilo di nuovo openoffice, e vedo se per caso si blocca ancora. Magari è proprio sotto sforzo che da il problema.

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Giusto per rendere un po' meno kilometrico il post potresti togliere i commenti dalla configurazione di X ? 
> 
> Puoi usare il comando che ho nella firma.

 

Ecco, perfetto, grazie mille. Volevo proprio farlo ma mi prendeva male dover toglierli tutti uno per uno  :Smile: 

----------

## to.alex

 *Luc484 wrote:*   

>  *masterbrian wrote:*   Hai notato se il problema si presenta solo quando la macchina e' sotto sforzo? 
> 
> La macchina non viene quasi mai portata al 100% se non per le compilazioni. E mi pare che si sia sempre bloccata anche quando non faceva nulla di che. Però forse forse mi fai venire il dubbio... nel senso che ora sto cercando di risolvere il famoso problema con expat, e sto compilando di continuo, ed effettivamente si è bloccata 2 volte in 2 giorni, ed in particolare proprio stanotte che stava ricompilando openoffice. Potrebbe essere. Sai cosa, adesso ricompilo di nuovo openoffice, e vedo se per caso si blocca ancora. Magari è proprio sotto sforzo che da il problema.
> 
>  *Kernel78 wrote:*   Giusto per rendere un po' meno kilometrico il post potresti togliere i commenti dalla configurazione di X ? 
> ...

 

Hai KDE con su Superkaramba?

Se si, prova a disattivarlo e vedere se si blocca più.

----------

## Luc484

Si, ho KDE con superkaramba sempre attivi. Ho chiuso superkaramba, adesso vedo se così smette di darmi il problema. Però in realtà ho superkaramba da molto più tempo di quanto non si presenti il problema. Comunque sto provando così ora. Grazie mille.

----------

## 102376

 *Luc484 wrote:*   

> Non usando il pc direttamente, neanche mi accorgo subito che parte il problema.

 

cosa intendi??? che ci accedi sa ssh, fa tipo server??

se si a che ti serve l'interfaccia grafica!

----------

## Kernel78

 *zocram wrote:*   

>  *Luc484 wrote:*   Non usando il pc direttamente, neanche mi accorgo subito che parte il problema. 
> 
> cosa intendi??? che ci accedi sa ssh, fa tipo server??
> 
> se si a che ti serve l'interfaccia grafica!

 

Hai presente le icone, le finestre e tutto il resto ?  :Laughing: 

Scherzi a parte, anche io ho il pc a casa sempre acceso con kde anche se capita che faccia giorni senza accederci in locale ma solo via ssh dal ufficio o dai clienti ma kde lo tengo attivo cmq così mia moglie accende il monitor e è subito nel suo utente.

----------

## 102376

era solo per risolvere il problema brutalmente!!!!!  :Wink: 

cmq io ho installato kde 3.5.7 ed è rimasto accesso per giorni, nussun problema!!!!

----------

## Kernel78

 *zocram wrote:*   

> era solo per risolvere il problema brutalmente!!!!! 
> 
> cmq io ho installato kde 3.5.7 ed è rimasto accesso per giorni, nussun problema!!!!

 

Il mio pc è acceso da quando ho installato kde 3.5.2 e oltre a riavviarlo quando modifico il kernel ho dovuto forzare un reset quando ho giocato troppo con virtualbox e mi si era krashato tutto.

Dubito che il problema sia in kde, più probabile che sia in superkaramba o in uno dei suoi temi o da qualche altra parte ... senza log dettagliati spariamo a caso ...

----------

## Luc484

Si, fino a quando posso faccio via ssh. Però KDE mi serve comunque, uso amarok più di 15 ore al giorno sfruttando il fatto che il pc è acceso per forza. Poi per questioni varie devono sempre essere connessi kopete e skype e sempre acceso kmail perché utilizzo il segnale sonoro per leggere le mail appena arrivano. Sfrutto in vari modi il fatto che il pc sia acceso sempre. Per questo mi serve KDE. Ci ho pensato a non usarlo, ma non mi conviene. Poi per programmare sono comode due schermate del compilatore. Sarebbe proprio il caso che funzionasse. Per non parlare del fatto che uso mldonkey per tutti gli utenti della rete. Quando X impazzisce l'accesso web ad mldonkey diventa una cosa di una lentezza pazzesca. Questo difetto è veramente fastidioso.

E poi... il portatile che uso ha mac... ma io al mio KDE ci sono affezionato  :Very Happy: Last edited by Luc484 on Fri Aug 17, 2007 3:12 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cloc3

se tu avessi una scheda nvidia, ti chiederei se usi compiz.

prima di aggiungere l'utente al gruppo video avevo problemi analoghi ai tuoi, e quando finalmente ho mangiato la foglia mi sono sentito più leggero.

----------

## Luc484

Compiz è installato (versione 0.5.2), ma non lo carico mai.

----------

## to.alex

 *Luc484 wrote:*   

> Si, ho KDE con superkaramba sempre attivi. Ho chiuso superkaramba, adesso vedo se così smette di darmi il problema. Però in realtà ho superkaramba da molto più tempo di quanto non si presenti il problema. Comunque sto provando così ora. Grazie mille.

 

Prima andavo un po' di corsa. Adesso mi dilungo un po' e ti spiego perché ti ho consigliato di eliminare superkaramba.

Tutto nasce da questa segnalazione di bug http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=138196 che ho fatto quasi un anno fa. Per un po' è finito nel dimenticatoio, in parte anche perché nella fase iniziale (sotto le feste di Natale) non gli ho potuto dare molta attenzione, per poi tornare in voga "by popular vote".

Al momento (io inizialmente ero riuscito ad attribuire la responsabilità di xorg al 100% a kwin) sembra che il responsabile sia superkaramba. Infatti se lo si termina quando il PC diventa inusabile, tutto torna normale. Si può anche terminare kwin (che sembra legato alla cosa), ma poi diventa un casino lanciarne uno nuovo, e comunque non è lui il vero responsabile.

Adesso ho abbandonato quella segnalazione di bug, sia perché non ho più una SuSE su cui smanettare (e su Gentoo fin'ora, grazie a Dio, non ho avuto sto problema), sia per via di quella fase iniziale travagliata (per un po' ho fornito il materiale che mi si chiedeva ma non venivo caxxto, poi mi sono scocciato, perché per l'appunto nel frattempo ero passato a Gentoo).

Stando così le cose, e in previsione di un KDE 4.0 riscritto (quasi) da zero, ho pensato non fosse il caso di insistere e lasciare che il tempo risolva la cosa da se. Ma se vedi che anche nel tuo caso il responsabile è proprio superkaramba, e vuoi, puoi accodarti anche tu alla segnalazione di bug.

Ciao.

----------

## cloc3

.xsession ti dà qualche suggerimento?

----------

## Luc484

 *to.alex wrote:*   

> Al momento (io inizialmente ero riuscito ad attribuire la responsabilità di xorg al 100% a kwin) sembra che il responsabile sia superkaramba. Infatti se lo si termina quando il PC diventa inusabile, tutto torna normale.

 

Allora sai che faccio? Vista questa cosa io provo invece a tenerlo superkaramba. Appena succede il fattaccio, perché succederà, provo come dici tu a chiudere superkaramba, in modo tale da vedere se effettivamente è lo stesso problema.

Certo che effettivamente se quello è il problema con KDE4 sarà da vedere.

Grazie mille, provo anche questo e faccio sapere.

----------

## Luc484

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> .xsession ti dà qualche suggerimento?

 

Intendi .xsession-errors? Lo sto guardando ora. Orca miseria, ci fossero le date esatte di ciascuna riga forse potrei risalire alle righe relative a qualche ora fa quando si è presentato il problema. Purtroppo non ci sono i timestamp.

----------

## exebeje

scusa la banalità, ma è il caso di avere tutta sta roba?

USE="X accessibility acpi addbookmarks aiglx alias alsa amr arts asf authdaemond autoreplace berkdb bitmap-fonts bluetooth branding cairo cdr cli connectionstatus contactnotes cracklib crypt cups dbus dri dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd evo fam fasttrack ffmpeg firefox fortran gadu gcj gd gdbm gif gimp gpm groupwise gstreamer gtk hal highlight history iconv ipv6 irc isdnlog jingle jpeg kde kerberos ldap mad midi mikmod mp3 mpeg mudflap musicbrainz ncurses netmeeting nls nowlistening nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg opengl openmp oss pam pango pcre pdf perl pic png ppds pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection samba sametime sasl scanner sdk sdl server session sms spell spl ssl statistics svg tcpd texteffect threadsafe tiff translator truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode usb utempter v4l vorbis webpresence win32codecs winpopup x86 xml xorg xv xvid yahoo zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci"

per curiosità hai guardato il system service di kde? Il dubbio è che tu abbia compilato così tanta roba che si appoggia a kde che le routine vanno a mille per i fatti loro. Se poi hai anche "parecchi" pacchetti ~x86....

Insomma, non per spaventarti, ma parrebbe essere un problema di....DEMONI!     :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Peach

per risalire alla fonte del problema inizia a circoscriverlo. aka inizia a vedere se è veramente kde a darti il problema e lancia X puro e semplice oppure con un gestore di finestre minimale (che ne so, tipo fluxbox o wmii).

se il problema si ripresenta è qualcosa legato a X, altrimenti direi senza dubbio che il problema sta in kde...

----------

## randomaze

 *Peach wrote:*   

> ...se il problema si ripresenta è qualcosa legato a X...

 

Qualcosa legato a X mi fa pensare ai driver dela scheda video....

----------

## Peach

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *Peach wrote:*   ...se il problema si ripresenta è qualcosa legato a X... 
> 
> Qualcosa legato a X mi fa pensare ai driver dela scheda video....

 

infatti, era quello che pensavo (ma non volevo dirlo)

----------

## Luc484

 *exebeje wrote:*   

> scusa la banalità, ma è il caso di avere tutta sta roba?
> 
> USE="X accessibility acpi addbookmarks aiglx alias alsa amr arts asf authdaemond autoreplace berkdb bitmap-fonts bluetooth branding cairo cdr cli connectionstatus contactnotes cracklib crypt cups dbus dri dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd evo fam fasttrack ffmpeg firefox fortran gadu gcj gd gdbm gif gimp gpm groupwise gstreamer gtk hal highlight history iconv ipv6 irc isdnlog jingle jpeg kde kerberos ldap mad midi mikmod mp3 mpeg mudflap musicbrainz ncurses netmeeting nls nowlistening nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg opengl openmp oss pam pango pcre pdf perl pic png ppds pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection samba sametime sasl scanner sdk sdl server session sms spell spl ssl statistics svg tcpd texteffect threadsafe tiff translator truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode usb utempter v4l vorbis webpresence win32codecs winpopup x86 xml xorg xv xvid yahoo zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci"
> 
> per curiosità hai guardato il system service di kde? Il dubbio è che tu abbia compilato così tanta roba che si appoggia a kde che le routine vanno a mille per i fatti loro. Se poi hai anche "parecchi" pacchetti ~x86....
> ...

 

mmh... tu cosa toglieresti scusa? Le flag di USE le ho messe la prima volta che ho installato il sistema, e poi ne ho aggiunte negli anni ogni volta che mi serviva qualcosa, per cui suppongo che mi siano tutte necessarie, anche se a dire il vero adessi come adesso molte non ti so proprio dire neanche cosa siano né per qual motivo fossero state messe.

Ad ogni modo... tu dici che tutte queste USE flag possono portare ad un comportamento del genere, e che non sarebbe un bug né qualche mio errore di configurazione?

Ad ogni modo, cos'è il system service?

----------

## Luc484

 *Peach wrote:*   

> per risalire alla fonte del problema inizia a circoscriverlo. aka inizia a vedere se è veramente kde a darti il problema e lancia X puro e semplice oppure con un gestore di finestre minimale (che ne so, tipo fluxbox o wmii).
> 
> se il problema si ripresenta è qualcosa legato a X, altrimenti direi senza dubbio che il problema sta in kde...

 

eh, purtroppo non è mica semplice! Avevo provato tempo fa, l'avevo tenuto un paio di giorni così, ma ovviamente è fermo, non fa nulla, ed il sistema è pure inutilizzabile, il che è un tantino scomodo. Il problema può impiegarci anche parecchi giorni prima di mostrarsi, quindi non è tanto facile dire "sicuramente il problema sta in KDE". Tempo fa ero rimasto parecchio solo con X, solo che poi mi serviva il sistema ed ho dovuto riaprire KDE. Però appunto, difficile dire "sicuramente è KDE". Non è un problema molto deterministico. Speravo che ci potesse essere qualche log che potesse darmi una mano a capire il problema.

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Qualcosa legato a X mi fa pensare ai driver dela scheda video....

 

A me pure. E mi era stato anche consigliato. Difatti mesi e mesi fa provai il downgrade, ma non funzionò, poi evidentemente accertato che non era quello il problema tornai a questa versione. In caso posso riprovare, come verifica, ma almeno questo è escluso penso.

----------

## Peach

allora proviamo così, potresti postare l'output di:

```
# grep -e WW -e EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log
```

----------

## Kernel78

Non te la prendere ma in questo periodo ho notato che spacco sempre il capello in 4 (e a volte spacco anche altro ...)

Sarebbe più corretto 

```
grep -E '^\((WW|EE)\)' /var/log/Xorg.0.log
```

----------

## Luc484

Questo è l'output, solo che non c'è modo di sapere a quando risalgono le righe, o sbaglio?

```
(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(EE) Failed to load /usr/lib/xorg/modules//vnc.so

(EE) Failed to load module "vnc" (loader failed, 7)

(WW) RADEON(0): Failed to detect secondary monitor, MergedFB/Clone mode disabled

(WW) RADEON(0): DRI init changed memory map, adjusting ...

(WW) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION  was: 0xdbffd800 is: 0xdbffd800

(WW) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION was: 0xffffffc0 is: 0xd07fd000

(WW) RADEON(0): Option "InternalAGPGART" is not used

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x23

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x24

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x25

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x26

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x27

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x28

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x29

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2a

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2b

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2c

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2d

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2e

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2f

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x30

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x31

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x32
```

----------

## cloc3

 *Luc484 wrote:*   

> Questo è l'output, solo che non c'è modo di sapere a quando risalgono le righe, o sbaglio?
> 
> 

 

Xorg.0.log si rigenera ad ogni riavvio di X. normalmente, e salvo impostazione diversa, viene conservata un'unica copia di cache relativa alla sessione precedente. quindi quell'output è relativo alla sessione attuale che stai utilizzando, probabilemente si riproduce ad ogni avvio ed è quindi una buona base per le indagini.

 a prima vista (non uso schede ati) direi che iltuo file /etc/X11/xorg.conf è mal definito. come minimo puoi togliere il load al driver vnc e forse devi definire meglio le caratteristiche del tuo schermo.

----------

## Luc484

Si beh, vnc è ancora un problema aperto  :Smile:  sembra che abbia deciso di non funzionare, ma amen, sistemerò quando avrò tempo. Il monitor mi pareva ok, mi pareva che le impostazioni siano corrette. Ho sbagliato qualcosa? Comunque nulla che possa essere legato al problema in questione o si?

Grazie a tutti per il vostro tempo.

----------

## exebeje

 *Quote:*   

> (WW) RADEON(0): Option "InternalAGPGART" is not used

 

po esse il supporto ad agp nel kernel?

----------

## Luc484

Ma quel messaggio non significa che non viene utilizzato? Quindi non è attivo? Dici che dovrei provare a toglierlo dal kernel?

----------

## GuN_jAcK

segnalo lo stesso problema... quando ho fatto update dalle ferie mi si presenta lo stesso identico problema.. ora provo a fare un paio di test e vi faccio sapere dettagliatamente...

----------

## exebeje

Luc484, no dicevo semmai il contario, ma è solo un WW e non un EE, dunque se l'hai già abilitato nel kernel è probabilmente dovuto a qualche EE precedente!   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## GuN_jAcK

a me succede ogni volta che non uso a lungo il pc.. tanto per capirci quando va in standby e spenge il monitor... una volta che si torna si inchioda... ho provato ora a reinstallare i driver video e rifare la conf.... aspetto ora che rivada in standby...

----------

## Luc484

Ah. Questo è interessante. Se fosse così sarebbe riproducibile. Effettivamente non ricordo di aver mai notato che mi si bloccasse mentre lo usavo. Almeno a memoria. Potrebbe essere proprio come dici tu. Adesso provo anche io.

----------

## GuN_jAcK

ho reinstallato sia nvidia drivers che il settings.. ho unloadato i moduli e ricaricati, riavviato il sistema e sembra ora che vada tutto a posto... staremo a vedere... anhe perchè come errore è bello fastidioso!   :Mad: 

----------

## GuN_jAcK

ancora tutto ok... sembra che ho risolto.. la prova del 9 sarà se resiste tutta la notte acceso sta brutta bestia brutta... ^_^

----------

## Luc484

Oh oh... cosa strana. Ho avuto il problema proprio ora. Però stranamente X è impazzito e poi guarito nel giro di qualche minuto. Di solito va avanti indefinitamente. ll sistema lo stavo usando, anche se era partito lo screen saver qualche minuto prima.

Mentre faceva il problema mi sono collegato via sshed ho preso un bel dmesg come mi era stato chiesto:

```
cluca luca # dmesg

Linux version 2.6.18-gentoo-r3 (root@cluca) (gcc version 4.1.1 (Gentoo 4.1.1-r1)) #2 Wed Dec 6 09:31:41 CET 2006

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 00000000000a0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000002fff0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000002fff0000 - 000000002fff3000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000002fff3000 - 0000000030000000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

767MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 196592

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 192496 pages, LIFO batch:31

DMI 2.3 present.

Allocating PCI resources starting at 40000000 (gap: 30000000:cec00000)

Detected 2086.594 MHz processor.

Built 1 zonelists.  Total pages: 196592

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda1 nodevfs udev devfs=nomount

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 16384 bytes)

Speakup v-2.00 CVS: Tue Aug 1 11:16:55 EDT 2006 : initialized

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 775540k/786368k available (2246k kernel code, 10292k reserved, 714k data, 144k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4176.77 BogoMIPS (lpj=8353549)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: After all inits, caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000420 00000000 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2800+ stepping 00

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xf9d60, last bus=1

PCI: Using configuration type 1

Setting up standard PCI resources

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

SCSI subsystem initialized

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Probing PCI hardware

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI quirk: region 4000-407f claimed by vt8235 PM

PCI quirk: region 5000-500f claimed by vt8235 SMB

Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

PCI: Using IRQ router default [1106/3189] at 0000:00:00.0

Bluetooth: Core ver 2.10

NET: Registered protocol family 31

Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized

Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  IO window: c000-cfff

  MEM window: e0000000-e1ffffff

  PREFETCH window: d8000000-dfffffff

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

Machine check exception polling timer started.

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

SGI XFS with large block numbers, no debug enabled

Initializing Cryptographic API

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered (default)

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

Non-volatile memory driver v1.2

initialized device: /dev/synth, node ( MAJOR 10, MINOR 25 )

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected VIA KT400/KT400A/KT600 chipset

agpgart: AGP aperture is 128M @ 0xd0000000

vesafb: ATI Technologies Inc., R100, 01.00 (OEM: ATI RADEON VE)

vesafb: VBE version: 2.0

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:5490

vesafb: pmi: set display start = c00c5524, set palette = c00c5570

vesafb: pmi: ports = c010 c016 c054 c038 c03c c05c c000 c004 c0b0 c0b2 c0b4 

vesafb: no monitor limits have been set

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: VBE state buffer size cannot be determined (eax: 0x0)

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 80x30

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xd8000000, mapped to 0xf0880000, using 10240k, total 65536k

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

serial8250: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

PNP: No PS/2 controller found. Probing ports directly.

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

VP_IDE: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:11.1

PCI: VIA IRQ fixup for 0000:00:11.1, from 255 to 0

VP_IDE: chipset revision 6

VP_IDE: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

VP_IDE: VIA vt8235 (rev 00) IDE UDMA133 controller on pci0000:00:11.1

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xe400-0xe407, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xe408-0xe40f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

Probing IDE interface ide0...

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input0

hda: Maxtor 6Y080L0, ATA DISK drive

hdb: WDC WD1600JB-00GVA0, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: ASUS CD-S500/A, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdd: HL-DT-ST GCE-8320B, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 160086528 sectors (81964 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(133)

hda: cache flushes supported

 hda: hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4

hdb: max request size: 512KiB

hdb: 312581808 sectors (160041 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=19457/255/63, UDMA(100)

hdb: cache flushes supported

 hdb: hdb1 hdb2

hdc: ATAPI 50X CD-ROM drive, 128kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

hdd: ATAPI 40X CD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 8192kB Cache, DMA

ide-floppy driver 0.99.newide

st: Version 20050830, fixed bufsize 32768, s/g segs 256

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: irq 10, io mem 0xe2001000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2005 April 22 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: irq 12, io base 0x0000d800

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: irq 11, io base 0x0000dc00

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: irq 11, io base 0x0000e000

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb 2-1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 2-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usbcore: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

input: Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse as /class/input/input1

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:10.0-1

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

Bluetooth: HCI UART driver ver 2.2

Bluetooth: HCI H4 protocol initialized

Bluetooth: HCI BCSP protocol initialized

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.12rc1 (Thu Jun 22 13:55:50 2006 UTC).

ALSA device list:

  No soundcards found.

TCP bic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Using IPI Shortcut mode

Time: tsc clocksource has been installed.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 144k freed

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.27

eth0: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xf0820000, 00:20:ed:65:88:68, IRQ 11

eth0:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8100B/8139D'

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:11.5 to 64

udev: renamed network interface eth0 to eth1

ne2k-pci.c:v1.03 9/22/2003 D. Becker/P. Gortmaker

  http://www.scyld.com/network/ne2k-pci.html

eth0: RealTek RTL-8029 found at 0xd400, IRQ 10, 00:40:33:53:DC:88.

EXT3 FS on hda1, internal journal

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on hda4, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on hdb1, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on hdb2, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Adding 500464k swap on /dev/hda3.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:500464k

Bluetooth: L2CAP ver 2.8

Bluetooth: L2CAP socket layer initialized

Bluetooth: RFCOMM socket layer initialized

Bluetooth: RFCOMM TTY layer initialized

Bluetooth: RFCOMM ver 1.8

it87: Found IT8705F chip at 0x290, revision 2

it87-isa 9191-0290: Detected broken BIOS defaults, disabling PWM interface

eth1: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

CSLIP: code copyright 1989 Regents of the University of California

PPP generic driver version 2.4.2

NET: Registered protocol family 24

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

ip_conntrack version 2.4 (6143 buckets, 49144 max) - 208 bytes per conntrack

[drm] Initialized drm 1.0.1 20051102

PCI: Unable to reserve mem region #1:8000000@d8000000 for device 0000:01:00.0

[drm] Initialized radeon 1.25.0 20060524 on minor 0: 

[drm] Used old pci detect: framebuffer loaded

mtrr: 0xd8000000,0x8000000 overlaps existing 0xd8000000,0x4000000

mtrr: 0xd8000000,0x8000000 overlaps existing 0xd8000000,0x4000000

mtrr: 0xd8000000,0x8000000 overlaps existing 0xd8000000,0x4000000

agpgart: Found an AGP 2.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 1x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 1x mode

[drm] Setting GART location based on new memory map

[drm] writeback test succeeded in 1 usecs

spurious 8259A interrupt: IRQ7.

usb 1-6: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

usb 1-6: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

scsi0 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 3

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

  Vendor: Toshiba   Model: USB 2.0 Ext. HDD  Rev: 1.21

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 00

SCSI device sda: 488397168 512-byte hdwr sectors (250059 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 0b 00 00 08

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

SCSI device sda: 488397168 512-byte hdwr sectors (250059 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 0b 00 00 08

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

 sda: sda1

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sda

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

usb-storage: device scan complete

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs warning: maximal mount count reached, running e2fsck is recommended

EXT3 FS on sda1, internal journal

EXT3-fs: recovery complete.

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.
```

Superkaramba era aperto, però come ho detto il problema è durato per minuti, non so se fosse proprio lo stesso problema.

----------

## GuN_jAcK

no il problema da me persiste... ora provo a chiudere superkaramba e stiamo a vedere.... :\

----------

## GuN_jAcK

credo che abbia risolto chiudendo superkaramba.... può essere qualche plugin che gli dava fastidio... mmmm...

Luc484 che plugin usavi con superakaramba..?

----------

## Luc484

Li uso da un sacco di tempo, sono liquid weather e T Desktop Enhancements.

----------

## GuN_jAcK

io li uso da anni anche io ^_^ e l'unica cosa in comune che abbiamo e liquid weather... può essere per colpa sua? prova a disabilitarlo e vedi se continua a darti il problema   :Smile: 

----------

## Luc484

Si, a questo punto può essere che l'abbiamo trovato. Comunque prima pensavo di fare come dicevo prima. Provo a vedere appena si blocca e provo a killare superkaramba. Se effettivamente si sistema X, allora so per certo che è quello. Vediamo perché sono ancora in attesa che si blocchi per bene come al solito, così poi faccio la prova.

----------

## GuN_jAcK

no ho provato.. se lo killi karamba una volta che si freeza X non lo sblocchi più.. anzi a me ha chiodato poi TUTTO il sistema.. -.- direi alquanto imbarazzante...

----------

## Luc484

Ma di solito ti si bloccava tutto o solo X? Cioè, io ho sempre killato solamente X senza problemi per il resto del sistema. Allora probabilmente il problema non è lo stesso di cui parlava to.alex, perché lui diceva che riusciva a killare solamente superkaramba ed X tornava subito a posto.

Allora a questo punto faccio così: controllo che il problema si ripresenti, perché ho fatto qualche piccola modifica e voglio confermare che non abbiano influenze, poi killo X e riprovo senza superkaramba, così vedo. Il problema è che noto che a te si presenta più di frequente. Io sono ancora qui in attesa che X impazzisca.

----------

## GuN_jAcK

se killavo X il sistema era a posto... ma se killavo prima superkaramba mi chiodava proprio tutto il sistema.. io da quando ho tolto superkaramba non ho riscontrato problemi.. ora non so se era colpa di qualche plugin o di karamba stesso...

----------

## Luc484

Bene, è appena successo. X è impazzito del tutto. Questo il dmesg che ho adesso mentre X sta occupando la CPU:

```
 drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: ASUS CD-S500/A, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdd: HL-DT-ST GCE-8320B, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 160086528 sectors (81964 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(133)

hda: cache flushes supported

 hda: hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4

hdb: max request size: 512KiB

hdb: 312581808 sectors (160041 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=19457/255/63, UDMA(100)

hdb: cache flushes supported

 hdb: hdb1 hdb2

hdc: ATAPI 50X CD-ROM drive, 128kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

hdd: ATAPI 40X CD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 8192kB Cache, DMA

ide-floppy driver 0.99.newide

st: Version 20050830, fixed bufsize 32768, s/g segs 256

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: irq 10, io mem 0xe2001000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2005 April 22 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: irq 12, io base 0x0000d800

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: irq 11, io base 0x0000dc00

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: irq 11, io base 0x0000e000

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb 2-1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 2-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usbcore: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

input: Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse as /class/input/input1

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:10.0-1

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

Bluetooth: HCI UART driver ver 2.2

Bluetooth: HCI H4 protocol initialized

Bluetooth: HCI BCSP protocol initialized

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.12rc1 (Thu Jun 22 13:55:50 2006 UTC).

ALSA device list:

  No soundcards found.

TCP bic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Using IPI Shortcut mode

Time: tsc clocksource has been installed.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 144k freed

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.27

eth0: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xf0820000, 00:20:ed:65:88:68, IRQ 11

eth0:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8100B/8139D'

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:11.5 to 64

udev: renamed network interface eth0 to eth1

ne2k-pci.c:v1.03 9/22/2003 D. Becker/P. Gortmaker

  http://www.scyld.com/network/ne2k-pci.html

eth0: RealTek RTL-8029 found at 0xd400, IRQ 10, 00:40:33:53:DC:88.

EXT3 FS on hda1, internal journal

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on hda4, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on hdb1, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on hdb2, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Adding 500464k swap on /dev/hda3.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:500464k

Bluetooth: L2CAP ver 2.8

Bluetooth: L2CAP socket layer initialized

Bluetooth: RFCOMM socket layer initialized

Bluetooth: RFCOMM TTY layer initialized

Bluetooth: RFCOMM ver 1.8

it87: Found IT8705F chip at 0x290, revision 2

it87-isa 9191-0290: Detected broken BIOS defaults, disabling PWM interface

eth1: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

CSLIP: code copyright 1989 Regents of the University of California

PPP generic driver version 2.4.2

NET: Registered protocol family 24

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

ip_conntrack version 2.4 (6143 buckets, 49144 max) - 208 bytes per conntrack

[drm] Initialized drm 1.0.1 20051102

PCI: Unable to reserve mem region #1:8000000@d8000000 for device 0000:01:00.0

[drm] Initialized radeon 1.25.0 20060524 on minor 0: 

[drm] Used old pci detect: framebuffer loaded

mtrr: 0xd8000000,0x8000000 overlaps existing 0xd8000000,0x4000000

mtrr: 0xd8000000,0x8000000 overlaps existing 0xd8000000,0x4000000

mtrr: 0xd8000000,0x8000000 overlaps existing 0xd8000000,0x4000000

agpgart: Found an AGP 2.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 1x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 1x mode

[drm] Setting GART location based on new memory map

[drm] writeback test succeeded in 1 usecs

spurious 8259A interrupt: IRQ7.

usb 1-6: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

usb 1-6: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

scsi0 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 3

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

  Vendor: Toshiba   Model: USB 2.0 Ext. HDD  Rev: 1.21

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 00

SCSI device sda: 488397168 512-byte hdwr sectors (250059 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 0b 00 00 08

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

SCSI device sda: 488397168 512-byte hdwr sectors (250059 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 0b 00 00 08

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

 sda: sda1

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sda

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

usb-storage: device scan complete

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs warning: maximal mount count reached, running e2fsck is recommended

EXT3 FS on sda1, internal journal

EXT3-fs: recovery complete.

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

usb 1-6: USB disconnect, address 3

scsi 0:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device

EXT3-fs error (device sda1): ext3_find_entry: reading directory #2064390 offset 0

Aborting journal on device sda1.

scsi 0:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device

Buffer I/O error on device sda1, logical block 1560

lost page write due to I/O error on sda1

scsi 0:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device

Buffer I/O error on device sda1, logical block 0

lost page write due to I/O error on sda1

scsi 0:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device

EXT3-fs error (device sda1): ext3_find_entry: reading directory #2064390 offset 0

scsi 0:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device

Buffer I/O error on device sda1, logical block 0

lost page write due to I/O error on sda1

scsi 0:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device

EXT3-fs error (device sda1): ext3_find_entry: reading directory #2064390 offset 0

scsi 0:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device

Buffer I/O error on device sda1, logical block 0

lost page write due to I/O error on sda1

scsi 0:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device

EXT3-fs error (device sda1): ext3_find_entry: reading directory #2064390 offset 0

scsi 0:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device

Buffer I/O error on device sda1, logical block 0

lost page write due to I/O error on sda1

scsi 0:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device

EXT3-fs error (device sda1): ext3_find_entry: reading directory #2064390 offset 0

scsi 0:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device

Buffer I/O error on device sda1, logical block 0

lost page write due to I/O error on sda1

scsi 0:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device

EXT3-fs error (device sda1): ext3_find_entry: reading directory #2064390 offset 0

scsi 0:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device

Buffer I/O error on device sda1, logical block 0

lost page write due to I/O error on sda1

scsi 0:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device

ext3_abort called.

EXT3-fs error (device sda1): ext3_journal_start_sb: Detected aborted journal

Remounting filesystem read-only

scsi 0:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device

scsi 0:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device

EXT3-fs error (device sda1): ext3_find_entry: reading directory #2064386 offset 0

scsi 0:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device

EXT3-fs error (device sda1): ext3_find_entry: reading directory #2064386 offset 0

scsi 0:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device

EXT3-fs error (device sda1): ext3_find_entry: reading directory #2064386 offset 0

scsi 0:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device

scsi 0:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device

EXT3-fs error (device sda1): ext3_find_entry: reading directory #2 offset 0

scsi 0:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device

EXT3-fs error (device sda1): ext3_find_entry: reading directory #2 offset 0

scsi 0:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device

EXT3-fs error (device sda1): ext3_find_entry: reading directory #2 offset 0

scsi 0:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device

EXT3-fs error (device sda1): ext3_find_entry: reading directory #2 offset 0

scsi 0:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device

EXT3-fs error (device sda1): ext3_find_entry: reading directory #2 offset 0

scsi 0:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device

EXT3-fs error (device sda1): ext3_find_entry: reading directory #2 offset 0

scsi 0:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device

EXT3-fs error (device sda1): ext3_find_entry: reading directory #2 offset 0

scsi 0:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device

EXT3-fs error (device sda1): ext3_find_entry: reading directory #2 offset 0

scsi 0:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device

EXT3-fs error (device sda1): ext3_find_entry: reading directory #2 offset 0

scsi 0:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device

scsi 0:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device

EXT3-fs error (device sda1): ext3_find_entry: reading directory #2 offset 0

scsi 0:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device

EXT3-fs error (device sda1): ext3_find_entry: reading directory #2 offset 0

scsi 0:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device

EXT3-fs error (device sda1): ext3_find_entry: reading directory #2 offset 0

scsi 0:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device

EXT3-fs error (device sda1): ext3_find_entry: reading directory #2 offset 0

scsi 0:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device

MCE: The hardware reports a non fatal, correctable incident occurred on CPU 0.

Bank 2: 940040000000017a

scsi 0:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device

EXT3-fs error (device sda1): ext3_find_entry: reading directory #2 offset 0

usb 1-6: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4

usb 1-6: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

scsi1 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 4

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

scsi 0:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device

  Vendor: Toshiba   Model: USB 2.0 Ext. HDD  Rev: 1.21

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 00

SCSI device sdb: 488397168 512-byte hdwr sectors (250059 MB)

sdb: Write Protect is off

sdb: Mode Sense: 0b 00 00 08

sdb: assuming drive cache: write through

SCSI device sdb: 488397168 512-byte hdwr sectors (250059 MB)

sdb: Write Protect is off

sdb: Mode Sense: 0b 00 00 08

sdb: assuming drive cache: write through

 sdb: sdb1

sd 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sdb

sd 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

usb-storage: device scan complete

scsi 0:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device

scsi 0:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device

scsi 0:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device

Buffer I/O error on device sda1, logical block 1560

lost page write due to I/O error on sda1

usb 1-6: USB disconnect, address 4

usb 1-6: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 5

usb 1-6: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

scsi2 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 5

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

  Vendor: Toshiba   Model: USB 2.0 Ext. HDD  Rev: 1.21

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 00

SCSI device sda: 488397168 512-byte hdwr sectors (250059 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 0b 00 00 08

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

SCSI device sda: 488397168 512-byte hdwr sectors (250059 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 0b 00 00 08

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

 sda: sda1

sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sda

sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

usb-storage: device scan complete

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs warning: maximal mount count reached, running e2fsck is recommended

EXT3 FS on sda1, internal journal

EXT3-fs: recovery complete.

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

usb 1-6: USB disconnect, address 5

usb 1-6: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 6

usb 1-6: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

scsi3 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 6

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

  Vendor: Toshiba   Model: USB 2.0 Ext. HDD  Rev: 1.21

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 00

SCSI device sda: 488397168 512-byte hdwr sectors (250059 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 0b 00 00 08

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

SCSI device sda: 488397168 512-byte hdwr sectors (250059 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 0b 00 00 08

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

 sda: sda1

sd 3:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sda

sd 3:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

usb-storage: device scan complete

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs warning: maximal mount count reached, running e2fsck is recommended

EXT3 FS on sda1, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

usb 1-6: USB disconnect, address 6

usb 1-6: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 7

usb 1-6: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

scsi4 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 7

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

  Vendor: Toshiba   Model: USB 2.0 Ext. HDD  Rev: 1.21

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 00

SCSI device sda: 488397168 512-byte hdwr sectors (250059 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 0b 00 00 08

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

SCSI device sda: 488397168 512-byte hdwr sectors (250059 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 0b 00 00 08

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

 sda: sda1

sd 4:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sda

sd 4:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

usb-storage: device scan complete

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs warning: maximal mount count reached, running e2fsck is recommended

EXT3 FS on sda1, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

agpgart: Found an AGP 2.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 1x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 1x mode

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs warning: maximal mount count reached, running e2fsck is recommended

EXT3 FS on sda1, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

usb 1-6: USB disconnect, address 7
```

Magari qualcuno ci vede qualche indizio. Ora provo a chiudere superkarmba e vediamo se succede ancora.

----------

## randomaze

 *Luc484 wrote:*   

> Bene, è appena successo. X è impazzito del tutto. Questo il dmesg che ho adesso mentre X sta occupando la CPU:
> 
> ```
> kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds
> 
> ...

 

Sei sicuro che sia colpa di X? O meglio, sei sicuro che la causa sia X/KDE/altro e non quell'sda1 (disco esterno? chiavetta USB?) che é visibilmente marcio? Fai uso di quei gadget che mostrano l'icona del disco, lo spazio occupato e roba simile?

----------

## Luc484

Beh, in realtà quello non è quasi mai acceso, rimane acceso solo per brevi periodi. Comunque... come marcio?? Funziona perfettamente, non so cosa siano quegli errori. Comunque è un hd da 250GB USB.

In realtà si, avevo uno di quei plugin che mostrano lo spazio libero. Ma non mostrava quell'unità lì.

----------

## GuN_jAcK

mmmm in verità avevo la plugin di superkaramba ke mi mostrava pure a me lo spazio rimasto e l'utilizzo della cpu... che siano le cose correlate?

----------

## randomaze

 *Luc484 wrote:*   

> Funziona perfettamente, non so cosa siano quegli errori.

 

Io proverei a non accenderlo proprio e vedere che succede.

In ogni caso se ci sono gli errori evidentemente il kernel on riesce a parlare correttamente con il disco quindi consiglio un backup lo farei ASAP

 *GuN_jAcK wrote:*   

> mmmm in verità avevo la plugin di superkaramba ke mi mostrava pure a me lo spazio rimasto e l'utilizzo della cpu... che siano le cose correlate?

 

Hai anche tu un HD esterno che quando viene acceso mostra una quintalata di errori?

----------

## Luc484

Ok, il problema era decisamente superkaramba. Più nessun problema da quando l'ho disattivato, a sistema sempre up. A questo punto marco il thread come solved essendo che la domanda iniziale richiedeva se esistesse un modo per capirlo, ed effettivamente esiste: chiudere superkaramba.

Per il resto che dite? Continuare la segnalazione del bug oppure evitare visto quanto si diceva su KDE4?

Grazie a tutti.

----------

## to.alex

 *Luc484 wrote:*   

> Ok, il problema era decisamente superkaramba. Più nessun problema da quando l'ho disattivato, a sistema sempre up. A questo punto marco il thread come solved essendo che la domanda iniziale richiedeva se esistesse un modo per capirlo, ed effettivamente esiste: chiudere superkaramba.
> 
> Per il resto che dite? Continuare la segnalazione del bug oppure evitare visto quanto si diceva su KDE4?
> 
> Grazie a tutti.

 

In realtà il problema è scatenato da superkaramba, ma risiede in kwin e si ripercuote sul processo Xorg.

Dico ciò perché ormai da due giorni, ho sostituito kwin 3.5.7 con la versione 3.5.5 (compilato facendo ignorare a emerge le dipendenze e quindi unico pacchetto del ramo 3.5.5). Avevo provato anche a fare il downgrade di superkaramba, ma non era servito a niente.

Quindi per forza di cose, in kwin deve esserci del codice, introdotto tra la 3.5.5 e la 3.5.6 (anche questa versione presenta l'identico problema) che scatena questo comportamento. Se poi il bug è di kwin, di superkaramba o del server X, dovranno essere gli sviluppatori a stabilirlo. Io non ne ho le competenze.

Ho comunque isolato circa 700 righe di codice (le differenze tra i sorgenti di kwin 3.5.5 e 3.5.6) candidate a contenere il codice "scatenante".

Qualcuno sa come potrei procedere a fare qualcosa di simile al git-bisect su questo codice, in modo da individuare con precisione il commit che ha introdotto tutto ciò?

Altrimenti procedo a modificare i sorgenti della versione 3.5.5 cercando di introdurre poco per volta le modifiche che portano alla 3.5.6 e verificando quando si ripresenta il problema. Ma procedendo così mi ci vorrà (credo) molto più tempo.

----------

